# An Idiot abroad 2 tonight.



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

does everyone get reminded of someone they know when they watch Karl hating prity much every thing? for me its my bro. 

I really enjoyed it the first time around, so looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this too!

The guy just cracks me up with how dry he is!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Been looking forwards to this, his dead-pan humour just cracks me up. Sky+ is already set..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

As much as I also like Gervais this would be an even better show without the links back to London, Karl doesnt need any props for his humour.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

S63 said:


> As much as I also like Gervais this would be an even better show without the links back to London, Karl doesnt need any props dor his humour.


+1...

I just find Gervais irritating..


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Reminder was set last week 

Loved the first series and the book, can't wait!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

at first i was a little dissapointed with the first series,but its genius is in its rewatchbillity.i just hope with the second series it isnt "forced" humour.just wind him up and let karl go :lol: cant wait to watch this now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What time is it on?

I'm not allowed to touch the controller because Eastenders is on and SWMBO is engrossed


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Its on at 9,im recording the series


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

cheers bud - im on it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh no! Clashes with Outnumbered, Sky plus to the rescue.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

NOW MAN,ITS ON NOW. Karl classic "I have been in the air more than some pigeons" his response to another plane trip. 

"You sounded like a little bald wookie" gervais on the noise karl made when he attempted a bungee jump. 

Comedy gold. I may cry watching this.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

**** boarding & Land diving are now on my bucket list


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Didnt rate it as much this time,i hope it gets better


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Defined Reflections said:


> Didnt rate it as much this time,i hope it gets better


+1

Didn't enjoy this one at all


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

It thought it was _okay_. The best bit was when he said

'It's like being in a private hospital, nice food, comfy bed but tomorrow you're having your leg off'. :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Anything with Gervais in it is hugely overrated.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

He had a classic quote on happiness too. Not having too much, or something...

I find the Gervais phone calls annoying too, better to just give him his travel plan and let him get on with it.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Not as good as series one, but still funny and worth watching imo.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> Anything with Gervais in it is hugely overrated.


what a mix of views - considering some of the crap they put on telly now I thought this was brilliant, and I for one cannot wait for the next one.... Karl is funny without knowing it!

I also think that anything with Gervais is spot on, I like all The Office, andhis stand up & Idiot Abroad (the only thing I don't get is the cartoon - The Ricky Gervais Show but I have an issue with adult cartoons generally).


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Serious said:


> Not as good as series one, but still funny and worth watching imo.


+1.. Enjoyed the first series, so far this one seems a bit contrived. karl Pilkington still cracks me up. Be much better if Gervais would just fook off.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I watched about 5 mins of The Office and I thought it was a documentary.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> I watched about 5 mins of The Office and I thought it was a documentary.


that was the point :lol:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> what a mix of views - considering some of the crap they put on telly now I thought this was brilliant, and I for one cannot wait for the next one.... *Karl is funny without knowing it!*
> 
> I also think that anything with Gervais is spot on, I like all The Office, andhis stand up & Idiot Abroad (the only thing I don't get is the cartoon - The Ricky Gervais Show but I have an issue with adult cartoons generally).


He does know he is funny he is just good at acting as if he doesnt, very clever man and funny too.

Ricky was great in The Office but not a fan otherwise.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

bump

episode 2 tonight.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Hopefully more laughs than last time, more like series one please Sky 1.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Hopefully it will get better


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Its realy not doing much for me this series,the last series i LOL a lot,i think thye only bit i thought was funny was when he was trying to sing with them mongals


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It's not doing much for me either. First series was at least him trying to experience the rough side of travelling abroad "off the beaten track"

This series just seems like a series of contrived random experiences vaguely linked under the "bucket list". I like Karl Pilkington I think he's a funny bloke. But he's trying to be funny, and it's just not working like the first series. Shame...


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Tonights episode was a lot better


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tonight was back to the first series...

i was almost on the floor pmsl when he got annoyed and went "is he working with the guy selling the nuts?" then looked at the monkey annoyed and shouted "**** off" :lol: :lol:


----------

